# 2000 Sentra GXE Clunking noise at startup. Is this ABS test?



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

Everytime I pullforward after starting my engine, I hear a noise (sounds like 'CLUNK'). It only happens the first time I pull forward after starting my engine. I dont hear this when I stop & start after pulling forward or while driving or braking.

I took the car to a Nissan dealer and the dealer said that it is the ABS test and it is normal. Note that this happens everytime, irrespective of the road or weather condition. I have driven other sentras of the same year and I did not hear this noise. So I am not convinced with what the dealer said. 

And yes I do have ABS in the car.

I need your expert opinions.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Is it a recent thing or has it always happened? When was the last time you had the brakes serviced/pads changed? And from where exactly does the clunk come from?


----------



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

I bought the car a year ago and it has been happening since day one. No I did not service the brakes recently. The noise is coming from the front, inside the hood.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Not coming from the wheel at all? And you say it's gotten louder? Automatic tranny I'm guessing?


----------



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

I am not sure if it is coming from the wheel, but I only get it once everytime I pull forward after a start.It does not happen any other time, including a stop and start. No, it has not gone louder, its a very faint sound. You would not hear it unless you are trying to listen closely.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Odd... I had a '79 mercury that would do something a bit worse when you started it you had to go reverse then forward then reverse then forward again or the car just didn't want to go LOL but that was only after starting never after driving for a while. So I'd have to say check all your fluids. The problem with my mercury was that the rear end simply needed the gear oil changed. So it MAY be a simple fluid change is needed. It may be something completely different though but it's something to think about and look ino


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

biplab said:


> Everytime I pullforward after starting my engine, I hear a noise (sounds like 'CLUNK'). It only happens the first time I pull forward after starting my engine. I dont hear this when I stop & start after pulling forward or while driving or braking.
> 
> I took the car to a Nissan dealer and the dealer said that it is the ABS test and it is normal. Note that this happens everytime, irrespective of the road or weather condition. I have driven other sentras of the same year and I did not hear this noise. So I am not convinced with what the dealer said.
> 
> ...


My 2001 Sunny with ABS did NOT do this. (And it was Auto). My 2003 Pathy w/ABS does NOT do this.
I strongly suggest you find another car to compare to. 
The cop out at the service dept is "they all do that"
Good luck.....


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

How many miles were on it when you got it? And have you checked for any recalls due to this problem yet?I tend to agree that it's NOT something done by ALL of those cars. Though I don't have ABS so I don't have this problem. But I'd say it's not normal.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Sanguinius said:


> How many miles were on it when you got it? And have you checked for any recalls due to this problem yet?I tend to agree that it's NOT something done by ALL of those cars. Though I don't have ABS so I don't have this problem. But I'd say it's not normal.


Is this Car Auto ? I didn't see a reply to this question. 
If so this could be just the driveline clunk that the auto's tend to make when starting up from P to D. Does the car do this when you change from D to Reverse ? 
Please check and let us know.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

If ANY car is clunking when shifting it's a wear issue. It shouldn't clunk until it's fairly old though and even then shouldn't be very loud. You should feel it not hear it. I still stick by my theory that here's something not right with it somewhere and it needs checked.


----------



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

The car had 42K when I bought it. Now it has 58K miles on it. And it is an auto. I checked all the recalls and got them fixed.

Yes,I hear the clunk (more like a cluccccccccch sound) when I do a reverse or a forward, the first time I move the car after starting the car. Therafter the sound is gone.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

biplab said:


> The car had 42K when I bought it. Now it has 58K miles on it. And it is an auto. I checked all the recalls and got them fixed.
> 
> Yes,I hear the clunk (more like a cluccccccccch sound) when I do a reverse or a forward, the first time I move the car after starting the car. Therafter the sound is gone.



*OOOOOMGG!! i have this same problem! I have an Auto 2004 sentra 1.8s (10850 miles), with NO ABS, and it does the same exactly thing! only when i go from R to D or the first stop i make, and doesnt do it afterwards.

Heres the thing though, my car was crashed in a curb going 40 and i only started noticing this after they fixed my right front suspesion... so obviously somethings happened to your car with the previous owner... i havent had a chance to go back to the body shop to see what they say.. but your not alone. You never know ... someone probably smacked a curb with it and fixed it...

What i could do is this wednesday ill have my car looked at by someone, and ill let you know what they think, its a personal mechanic/friend of mine. Then ill take it to the shop where they fixed it and see what they say as well, ill keep ya posted!*


----------



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

Please let me know what your mechanic says.


----------



## navneet (Aug 17, 2006)

*Nissan B15 ABS*

The ABS light on my car does not light up ever. I really don't know whether my ABS is working. But it really bothers me when I forward or reverse the car at startup, coz it makes a "KUNK" noise. What is happening?


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

navneet said:


> The ABS light on my car does not light up ever. I really don't know whether my ABS is working. But it really bothers me when I forward or reverse the car at startup, coz it makes a "KUNK" noise. What is happening?


I have similar noise in both my 01 Sentra and 02 Pathy. My Sentra does not have ABS. I figure out the noise is because the rev is too high wheh just start, ie. 1.5K. If you shift from P to R at that time, it will "KUNK". If you wait for a sec and let it lower to 1K and shift, it will be OK.


----------

